# Goldie in AL



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Goldie needs a home. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12508990










Goldie is a beautiful 2 year old Golden Retriever mix that weighs ~50 lbs. She is very gentle and walks wonderfully on a leash. Goldie loves playing with her Haven canine friends and also enjoys her feline friends as well. She is spayed, microchipped, up to date on vaccinations and is on flea and heartworm preventative. Contact the Haven for more information on Goldie. Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS. 


I have been in contact with the Haven, and she has been adopted twice but returned due to some issues. She is still a mystery, and I hope someone can unlock her secrets, and give her a forever home. Thanks. 

Please contact:

[email protected]
(251)929-3980 Office
(251)929-0358 Fax
www.havenforanimals.org


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Forwarded to Lisa of SGRR... if we can take the dog we will go thru Martha of J&L


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Nancy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss rue*

MISS RUE:

She is one beautiful dog, Goldie is.
Oh, I hope Martha can take her!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Goldie's profile has been forwarded to Martha. What could be an issue is The Haven is a full rescue/no kill shelter and they arent always happy about giving up their dogs to another rescue unless there is problems with the dog. We will see what Martha thinks.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

The Haven is rescue/ no kill shelter. Martha was aware of Goldie having previously attempted to bring her into SGRR. They refused, preferring to place her themselves.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for trying.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

cham said:


> The Haven is rescue/ no kill shelter. Martha was aware of Goldie having previously attempted to bring her into SGRR. They refused, preferring to place her themselves.


Well geez.....I need to call Martha....since the people at the Haven do not know how involved I am with rescue and don't know me....I could try to adopt her and get her to Martha...that is if Martha can take her and get her to Sunshine.

*Charlotte*
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I have talked to Martha...she was going to call the Haven to find out why Goldie had been returned twice.

UPDATE....The Haven never returned her call...in the mean time she had called one of her past foster homes asking to help foster....the foster mom told her that she had adopted Goldie and had just gotten home with Goldie.

Goldie is in "golden forever home" now and Martha will keep up with Goldie's progess.

*Charlotte*
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlotte*

Charlotte:

That is just wonderful-talk about a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG!!! I am so happy. Please tell her thank you so much!!


----------

